# Kernel compilation problems - i810_dma

## carlivar

I'm compiling the kernel on my new Gentoo system here at work.  It's a pretty new Dell P4 system with the Intel 845G chipset I believe.

I can't compile the kernel.  It dumps me out while (or after) working on i810_dma.c, and gives me several errors like this:

make[4]: *** [i810_dma.o] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r9/drivers/char/drm'

There are also some "Error 2"s.

Help!!!  Is i810 support broken in the gentoo 2.4.19-r9 kernel?  Or maybe I'm missing an option somewhere... I've tried it with and without SMP and ACPI support.

Carl

----------

## carlivar

Couldn't get it to compile, so I'm using the vanilla kernel.  Patched it to 2.4.20-pre10 also, which seems to have some fixes for the Intel 845 chipset.  So far it is compiling fine.

I guess something with i810 support in the gentoo-sources kernel is broken. Once my system is up I guess I will search for and possibly file a bug.

Carl

----------

## karl11

I noticed this too...however, back in June I got it to compile with gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r7....if that's still available.

Karl

----------

## raziel

You're better off leaving DRM stuff out of your kernel config with the i845 IMHO. It's not going to give you proper acceleration at this point. The only way to get DRI/DRM stuff with the intel i830 and i845 chipsets right now is to use XFree86 CVS. Unless something changed in the latest kernel.

----------

## karl11

It works in kernel 2.4.20  :Smile:  Just emerge lolo-sources, and you'll get the latest 2.4.20 series. Supposedly this lolo-sources is supposed to replace gentoo-sources as the "default" mentioned kernel in the installation guide.

Karl

----------

## jjares

I had this same problem, but found a solution trying to install the dri drivers... it seems that gcc has redefined de DO_MUNMAP function... I changed the first lines of i810_dma.c where the define is to 

#define DO_MUNMAP(m, a, l)      do_munmap(m, a, l, 1)

(notice I added the ,1... not my idea, the dri source works this way)

and now it works fine.

----------

## Ian Goldby

I'm just doing the same thing, except in my source, the 1 is added to the actual function call on line 236 like so:

```
                retcode = do_munmap(current->mm,

                                    (unsigned long)buf_priv->virtual,

                                    (size_t) buf->total, 1);
```

No idea why there should be a difference. I'm just off to file a bug report on bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## Ian Goldby

Ok, filed as bug 11730.

----------

## pilla

Or maybe the mjc sources...

 *karl11 wrote:*   

> It works in kernel 2.4.20  Just emerge lolo-sources, and you'll get the latest 2.4.20 series. Supposedly this lolo-sources is supposed to replace gentoo-sources as the "default" mentioned kernel in the installation guide.
> 
> Karl

 

----------

